# Armani Anabolics source



## SkinnyGuy@TheGym (Oct 16, 2018)

Has anyone had any good or bad experiences with 
Armani Anabolics from SST forums?

Now I know I'm going to get flamed for having only 2 posts and both are only asking about peoples experiences with "sources" but I figured id give this a go anyway since this isn't meso...


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 16, 2018)

Never heard of them


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 16, 2018)

Never heard of them either bro.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 16, 2018)

SkinnyGuy@TheGym said:


> Has anyone had any good or bad experiences with
> Armani Anabolics from SST forums?
> 
> Now I know I'm going to get flamed for having only 2 posts and both are only asking about peoples experiences with "sources" but I figured id give this a go anyway since this isn't meso...



Ive heard of them but never used...all i can say is beware of anything that has to do with SST....if you spend 5 mins on that board im sure you will get a good feel for how its operated...bunch of bro science morons and the sources there arent much better....i say make a smalll order and see how it goes...hopefully you dont get burned...but the best advice i can give is to log out of sst and never go back...just not a good board imo


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 16, 2018)

I think it’s cheaper than Louis Vuitton anabolics.. but I’m not into designer


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 16, 2018)

I never trusted those Armanians.


----------

